# Grappling Forum



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2001)

This is the place to talk about grappling (if its not covered by a specific forum).  Wrestling (not the WWF stuff), grappling, hand-to-hand, etc.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

I told my friend Coldblood about this place. Hopefully he's around here somewhere. He's a "dirtroller."

Yoo hoo! Coldblood! Where are you?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 26, 2001)

Gou -

Maybe you could ask your friend to stop by again?  I would love to talk technique on here, but it seems to be mostly Kyle and me.  I just ask him in class, so I'd like to see some different perspectives.  What kind of "dirtroller" is he?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 26, 2001)

Uh, dirtroller  

    - Kyle


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 27, 2001)

A dirtroller is what I call a grappler.

Coldblood is an Aiki-ju-jitsu stylist. If you go to the members section he's listed. Send him a message.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 27, 2001)

No Coldblood in the members list.  Your buddy ditched ya!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 27, 2001)

He's a b@stard, just like me. I'll send him a nasty e-mail making fun of him and I'm sure he'll show up. It's kinda like saying "Coldblood" into a mirror 7 times. He just sorta shows up and wreaks havoc.
:boing2::hammer:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2001)

Nope, not in the members list....I just checked.

May have been in there and got deleted for not confirming.  1st of the month I've been removing all non-confirmed accounts over 30 days. (I send 1-3 emails 1st)

Dirtroller?  Gee, ya'd think you folks would wear something besides "White" if yer rollin in der dert.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 28, 2001)

Kyle -

"Dirtroller" is the term used by patty-cakers to describe a grappler.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 28, 2001)

Makes perfect sense!

    - Kyle


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 28, 2001)

Coldblood got to you didn't he?

I'll have you know that's "Master of Slappi Slappi" to you beeyotch!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2001)

"Master of Slappi Slappi"   

Messa thinkin someone needs a nap....


----------



## Gaston (Jun 5, 2004)

So will there be any discussion to do with grappling here?
Like I don't know favorite techniques, chokes restraints ect.... Lets talk favorite techniques in various situations. Any interesting self developed moves?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2004)

Well one interesting move that I learned eons ago was (proper name escapes me) "leg - sissors".  Because of the fact that I walk an average of 5 -8 miles a day or more and hike mountians on the weekend, rappel and ascend 200-300 foot deep pits/shafts, my legs don't have an ounce of fat on them. Thus since 99.9999% of all fights go to the ground anyway...beware, if I get my legs on either side of you and manage to cross the ankles to lock... 
But I've always wondered if that is a legitimate MA move, if so what art/style. 
I can manage to keep my face and other vitals well away from flashing fists and such and like a boa if my (now victim) struggles harder I just squeeze harder. 
I learned this maneuver when I was a kid trying like hell to beat up my older brother who was happily beating up on me. I managed to get my legs around him during one fight and voilia... older brother learned to studiously avoid letting me do that again. 
I know it's a good move and a successful one if you got the power in the legs to pull it off... but is it a legitimate move as far as MA is concerned?? hmmm


----------



## gusano (Jun 6, 2004)

MAC,

I'm not sure exactly of the body positioning you are referring to but, unless you have the person in your "guard" it is very dangerous to cross your ankles. You become vulnerable to ankle locks, heel hooks, and toe holds. Even if you have the persons back you should never cross your ankles.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2004)

gusano said:
			
		

> You become vulnerable to ankle locks, heel hooks, and toe holds. Even if you have the persons back you should never cross your ankles.


Yeah, that one goes on quick.


----------

